# [SOLVED] Prototype game lag



## DarkWingZ (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,
i have a lag problem with prototype, my Hp laptop specifications r
processor:Inter core2duo 2.53 6M cache t9400
Ram:4g
windows:vista 32-bit
graphics card:Nvidia geforce 9600m gt 512 mb dedicated 
total available graphics 1.7g
The game lags really bad with lowest settings, i have a cooler pad and when running the game , the laptop doesnt heat up (dont know if that have anything to do with my problem =D)
thx
Pls help,


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Prototype game lag*

Hello and welcome to TSF

please follow this step:



> A possible fix but my not be the problem in question. Go to the device manager and Disable all HID devices that you dont use.
> It seems Prototype calls these devices for a valid input signal. It will wait for the input device to respond or timeout which can cause quite a load on the CPU.
> 
> You may find at least 20 HID devices due to Prototype creating them in an effort to detect controllers/ controller inputs.


----------



## DarkWingZ (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Prototype game lag*

WOW thx man, i can play now on high graphic without any lag at all =D
thx again


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Prototype game lag*

Glad to hear your problem is fixed, mark the thread as solved.


----------

